# 8 Year Old Silver Beige Growing Dark Brown Fur Spot



## monkeytine (Nov 14, 2020)

Hello, my 8 year old female toy poodle was born chocolate and changed to silver beige within 1.5 years. Just a few weeks ago, I noticed a dark brown/blackish spot growing in on her hind leg. It's definitely growing from the root and the texture of the hair is much more coarse than the rest of her hair. It's as if her hair changed color overnight. It's the same color as her "wirey" hairs throughout her coat, but this is growing in a solid patch. There is no hair loss whatsoever in the area that I can see either, but she does have a couple bald-ish spots on the sides of her tummy that she's had for years, so I don't want to rule out alopecia. 

I've never seen her lick that area, and she's just been groomed and the fur is still the same even dark brown color. The spot is about 2" long and an inch wide. I will be taking her to the vet next week for a checkup anyways, but I always like to be well-researched and prepared beforehand in case it's something rare that I should have her tested for. And am having trouble finding anything online that specifically talks about an adult dog's hair growing in DARKER suddenly. 

Anyone else have an older poodle who's hair changed to a darker color? Or has anyone heard of any type of diseases or health issues that could suddenly cause this? Thanks so much in advance !


----------



## monkeytine (Nov 14, 2020)

Found a post that popped up in the recommended below and I'm curious if any type of injections would be given in the hind leg? Because if so, that might be it. Obviously with COVID, I was not allowed to go in for a couple of vaccines a few months ago, but I don't remember seeing them put it in her leg in the past. She got Bordatella (which went in her nose last time) and her 3 year rabies shot. She did also eat mouse poison 2 months ago that was on the sidewalk but I rushed her to the vet and they induced vomiting and kept her overnight so luckily she is ok and had no side effects that I could see!


----------



## Maria A. (Nov 14, 2020)

I had an older silver toy that developed a dark spot on her fur - almost like a birthmark. I noticed near her hind area after a grooming once. This stayed without complications until she passed this past January. I never inquired with the vet but it didn’t seem to bother her nor cause any complications as I mentioned earlier. She was on a lot of meds for congestive heart failure so not sure if this could have caused it as well. Hopefully my experience helps bring some peace in that it didn’t seem to indicate anything bad or worrisome! Keep us posted!


----------



## monkeytine (Nov 14, 2020)

Maria A. said:


> I had an older silver toy that developed a dark spot on her fur - almost like a birthmark. I noticed near her hind area after a grooming once. This stayed without complications until she passed this past January. I never inquired with the vet but it didn’t seem to bother her nor cause any complications as I mentioned earlier. She was on a lot of meds for congestive heart failure so not sure if this could have caused it as well. Hopefully my experience helps bring some peace in that it didn’t seem to indicate anything bad or worrisome! Keep us posted!


Thank you so much! That is a relief. She has no other symptoms so I am hopeful it's just a quirky silver beige thing! I'll show my vet just to be certain, but this makes me feel better. I've attached a photo of it so let me know if it looks similar. It looks bigger in this photo than it is but this shows the shape of it and the darkness perfectly. 

Also, sorry to hear about the loss of yours this Jan. Hope you are doing ok 💕


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

I believe the Rabies shots are given in the leg in that exact area (my JRT's leg always swells up a little in the site after a Rabies shot), so that's a very likely cause. It'll probably grow back the same color it was before.


----------



## Maria A. (Nov 14, 2020)

monkeytine said:


> Thank you so much! That is a relief. She has no other symptoms so I am hopeful it's just a quirky silver beige thing! I'll show my vet just to be certain, but this makes me feel better. I've attached a photo of it so let me know if it looks similar. It looks bigger in this photo than it is but this shows the shape of it and the darkness perfectly.
> 
> Also, sorry to hear about the loss of yours this Jan. Hope you are doing ok 💕
> View attachment 471285
> View attachment 471285


Yep, definitely very similar and in same area! Does look bigger than my Bella’s spot, but as you said, it may just be representing larger in the picture. I know I took a picture of Bella’s spot so will look and see if I can find - and if so, I will send! I would say if it isn’t bothering your sweet girl - then maybe it is a silver/beige thing! My girl was more silver, but it was still pretty dark and seemed to pop up overnight and would always be more pronounced after a grooming. I wondered if it was an age spot at the time as well because she was probably just around 9 or so when I noticed it on her! I’m glad this news helps - she sure seems like a sweet lady! Thanks for your kind words. It was my first fur babe to lose and although she lived 3 years with CHF, it was still devastating and my heart hurts everyday! I do have a new silver Toy girl who certainly has helped heal my heart though.♥ Good luck and keep me posted to how she’s doing and if you hear any additional information about what the spot might be!
Take care!!💞🐩


----------



## SilverSylvio (Oct 8, 2020)

The same thing happened to my parents silver mini. He developed a black patch of hair on his back. He developed it midway through his life and it was like that until he passed in May. Never was a problem or an issue for him. I loved that little black patch! Color fading in poodles will never stop amazing me!!


----------



## Maria A. (Nov 14, 2020)

It is interesting that it may be common in silvers! I’ll keep an eye on my new Silver Toy Girl!💞


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I have a silver minipoo. Whenever she has an injury to her skin the hair grows back black. The black hair is a little different texture. Over a couple of months it slowly fades back to match the silver.

I first noticed this phenomenon when she had a bee sting on her foot. She’s gotten pricked by a thorn bush and most recently I accidentally gave her a razor burn on her face that she scratched. All of these caused black hair temporarily.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

My Poppy is blue and has a black spot on her side where she had a cyst that burst. After that healed up the hair came back black and straight rather than curly. I expect it will eventually return to blue over time. She has a smaller black spot on the same side which is already turning back to blue. It is from a dog bite injury she received 2 1/2 yrs ago. Her ears are still darker than her body as is her tail.


----------



## SilverSylvio (Oct 8, 2020)

Viking Queen said:


> My Poppy is blue and has a black spot on her side where she had a cyst that burst. After that healed up the hair came back black and straight rather than curly. I expect it will eventually return to blue over time. She has a smaller black spot on the same side which is already turning back to blue. It is from a dog bite injury she received 2 1/2 yrs ago. Her ears are still darker than her body as is her tail.
> View attachment 471302


I love that it is heart shaped!! ❤


----------



## ThePoodlesMoody (Nov 2, 2020)

My tpoo was a rescue, and he came to us with a mysterious dark patch on his thigh. I just assumed that was the way he was made, but now that we've had him for years that spot is gone! He is not silver or silver beige. He was listed as "apricot" by the rescue, and maybe he is or maybe he's cream - I don't know! I'm no color expert.

Since several of us have had similar things happen, it must be not that uncommon. How weird! Imagine if you being a blonde and then bumping your head and then suddenly being a brunette in that one spot


----------

